# German citizen and US spouse looking to relocate to the UK



## Pail ein (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello. I have been all over this forum to find answers and I did come across good answers but then also ended up a bit confused. I am german citizen living with my American husband in the USA. We are looking to relocate to the uk fairly soon. My mother and sister are living in the UK and we will be living with them until we have jobs and our own place to live. Now my question is, should my husband apply for the EEA permit from the US before we travel or would it be a better idea to travel to the UK and apply for his EEA from there? Would he need anything special to enter the UK if we do not apply for the EEA from the USA? I also see a lot about the finance situation we would have to prove. I am an active job seeker. I am already applying for work from here. And he would be looking for work as well once he got his permit. So if we just travel to the UK and I find a job there will we be able to apply for his EEA without having to prove finances?

Thank you all for your help. I know a lot of this has been posted already but I see different answers on different post so I figured I ask about my case specific.
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

He should get EEA family permit in US prior to travelling to UK. You don't need to give any financial information as you have three months in UK before you need to start exercising treaty rights. Attach a letter from you stating you are going to UK and you would like EEA family permit for your husband so that he can accompany you.


----------



## Pail ein (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you Joppa. We know applied for the EEA Permit online. I was under the assumption that after we applied online we have to send the print out of the application and supporting documents somewhere. I am confused because they did not give me an address or further information where to send it. I also couldn't find any address on their website. I also got the confirmation email for my husbands biometrics appointment. In the confirmation is states this "When attending your appointment you must take with you a print out of your appointment confirmation, a print out of your visa application (signed and dated), any supporting documents and the appropriate fee (unless already paid online)"
Does this mean we have to bring all the information supporting documents etc to the appointment and not send it? I am very confused as the location is a US Immigration Office. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

After biometrics, send your documents etc to NY consulate general.


----------



## Pail ein (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you again Joppa. We have send the application to New York. I have one last question. I read everywhere that people submitted their application and got and email send back to them confirming their application was received and is being processed. We have send it overnight and Fedex shows it was signed for but have not yet received an email from the consulate. This is only two days ago when they have received it. Do they usually answer quick or is there a timeframe? Is there any way to contact them and check if it has been received and isn't lost? I am just getting a little nervous seeing every bodies timeline with an email so quick after delivery. 

Thank you again your help is much appreciated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

They may or may not send an email. Sometimes they send one and sometimes they don't. Since you have FedEx confirmation that they received it you shouldn't worry.


----------



## Pail ein (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. I guess I won't worry about it then. Will it be the same with the decision? They may it may not email me telling me about the outcome or that they have send it back?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You may or may not get an email saying a decision has been made and that your documents are being returned to you. They don't divulge the decision.


----------

